# No Vaping on Gautrain



## Silver (28/5/17)

Just reminding those that may not know - vaping is not allowed on the Gautrain or in any of the stations. 

Just took this photo now at Sandton station. 

Quite a steep spot fine of R700. Yikes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## boxerulez (28/5/17)

Another reason public transport is just a fail. Happy I live in a small town and I have a car.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/17)

Same story for the airport. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/5/17)

lol R700 for chewing gum..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Same story for the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worst day when I had to see my love off when she left for Korea in Feb. No nicotine to take the edge off and all that emotions and shit.

The designated smoking areas were filthy and very far off the beaten path.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (28/5/17)

I thought this went without saying. 
It's just common sense not to vape in public spaces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Petrus (28/5/17)

@Silver , this is why I will NEVER, sell a Reo Mini, stealth vaping at it's best. IF......they catch me at least with a 12mg tobacco mix

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (28/5/17)

Petrus said:


> @Silver , this is why I will NEVER, sell a Reo Mini, stealth vaping at it's best. IF......they catch me at least with a 12mg tobacco mix


You can always use a reo as an assult weapon and then vape it when you are done enforcing your will

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (28/5/17)

Christos said:


> You can always use a reo as an assult weapon and then vape it when you are done enforcing your will


@Christos , yesterday was a bad day, or at least for me, my daughter fit prom dresses at a crap load full of shops, and I hate that sort of outing, so stealth vaping was at the order of the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/5/17)

Petrus said:


> @Christos , yesterday was a bad day, or at least for me, my daughter fit prom dresses at a crap load full of shops, and I hate that sort of outing, so stealth vaping was at the order of the day.


Bad day because of the prom dresses or bad day because of shopping


----------



## Petrus (28/5/17)

Christos said:


> Bad day because of the prom dresses or bad day because of shopping


One dress is like 2 P67,s and 2 Split R Atty's.....shhhhhh......... I mentioned that once and I still feel the pain

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro (28/5/17)

In the US the coming around to accepting vaping is working out pretty well in some places. But there is probably no city in the US that accepts vaping at more different types of places than the Capitol of Sin though. Outside almost anywhere here folks do't pay much attention to vapers... unless they are on an ego trip showing off massive clouds and their disrespect... OR when they want to ask about vaping to help themselves, family or friends who smoke.

http://cloudnine.hillarymilesproduc...es/vape-friendly-airports-permit-ecigarettes/

At McCarran International here even the TSA "Gestapo" freely vape in public while they are performing the security checks on passengers/luggage.

There has been no scheduled passenger train service to/from Las Vegas for around 20 years (I think the current closest is Kingman, AZ, 100+ miles SE of Vegas). The Vegas X Train between Vegas and southern CA "might" start running late this year though. A significant percentage of the 43+million visitors that come to Vegas per year are southern Californian's that drive here every weekend to party/gamble (drive is 275-350 miles one way). So it should be a profitable venture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (28/5/17)

Petrus said:


> One dress is like 2 P67,s and 2 Split R Atty's.....shhhhhh......... I mentioned that once and I still feel the pain



Pocket change. Wait until you get the bill for her wedding.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (28/5/17)

Spydro said:


> Pocket change. Wait until you get the bill for her wedding.


That's why @Petrus should be stressed for prom...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (28/5/17)

So here's a hypothetical question (and no, I have no intention of testing Gautrain Security) 

What would your recommended Gautrain Vape setup be? Those guys are eagle eyed and sharp, so how can you get your nic fix without being nabbed by the fuzz?


----------



## Silver (28/5/17)

craigb said:


> So here's a hypothetical question (and no, I have no intention of testing Gautrain Security)
> 
> What would your recommended Gautrain Vape setup be? Those guys are eagle eyed and sharp, so how can you get your nic fix without being nabbed by the fuzz?



I dont recommend it @craigb - as you say the security chaps on the gautrain are eagle eyed
That said, i do respect their rules even though I am tempted to sneak in a fully concealed EVOD puff.

The reason why I respect their rules is because I like their rules
No chewing gum, no eating or drinking, no smoking.
Am happy to forego a vape in order to not have folks messing milshakes and all sorts of things in the trains.

Incidentally, @Rob Fisher , i did not notice any such signs or notices of fines inside the JHB airport or CT airport. I stealth vape in both concealing the device and the vapour - no problems

But i wont do it on the Gautrain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (28/5/17)

Silver said:


> I dont recommend it @craigb - as you say the security chaps on the gautrain are eagle eyed
> That said, i do respect their rules even though I am tempted to sneak in a fully concealed EVOD puff.
> 
> The reason why I respect their rules is because I like their rules
> ...


I'm thinking of using it as more of a scale. I appreciate using the train too much to risk access.


----------



## Scott (28/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Another reason public transport is just a fail. Happy I live in a small town and I have a car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Me too. Big city life definitely no longer for me!


----------



## Spydro (28/5/17)

craigb said:


> So here's a hypothetical question (and no, I have no intention of testing Gautrain Security)
> 
> What would your recommended Gautrain Vape setup be? Those guys are eagle eyed and sharp, so how can you get your nic fix without being nabbed by the fuzz?






Silver said:


> I dont recommend it @craigb - as you say the security chaps on the gautrain are eagle eyed
> That said, i do respect their rules even though I am tempted to sneak in a fully concealed EVOD puff.
> 
> The reason why I respect their rules is because I like their rules
> ...



I agree with @Silver. The fine doesn't bother me, but having the gear confiscated if they can do so would.

Of my gear The Donkey (MicroStick from Israel) would be the choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (28/5/17)

Isn't the longest Gautrain ride 45 minutes or something? Being unable to go without a vape for 45 minutes would concern me. Atm my cut-off is around 3-4 hours. Longer than that and I get a bit edgy but up to that point, no problemo. A two hour Jhb-CT flight wouldn't bother me at all. Twelve hours to London might.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Isn't the longest Gautrain ride 45 minutes or something? Being unable to go without a vape for 45 minutes would concern me. Atm my cut-off is around 3-4 hours. Longer than that and I get a bit edgy but up to that point, no problemo. A two hour Jhb-CT flight wouldn't bother me at all. Twelve hours to London might.


Can always take a bottle of 12mg nic and rub it in your hands or take a swig every hour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/5/17)

I set a new record today... I flew from JHB to Durban and the vape devices stayed in the man bag. But to be honest I was really tired and slept because @Takie and Gissett kept me up at ridiculous hours of the morning on both nights...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (29/5/17)

Christos said:


> I thought this went without saying.
> It's just common sense not to vape in public spaces.



Absolutely. 

I do my best to only vape in public places where smoking is allowed.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/6/17)

on long flights, i always carry a few mls of juice. i just drip a bit on a finger and rub it on my lip. cravings sorted.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

